
Ask HN: Why Do You Blog? - veddox
We regularly get blogging-related questions and posts on here - this gives me the impression that a surprisingly large percentage of HNers are also more or less active bloggers. Having started my own tech&#x2F;science blog about half a year ago, I&#x27;d be interested in hearing some of your experiences.  (This is directed especially at &quot;private&quot; blogs, i.e. not for a company or organisation.)<p>So, two questions: first of all, <i>why</i> do you blog? And secondly, how did you gain your readership?<p>Looking forward to your answers :-)
======
jppope
Question #1: I enjoy pushing myself to refine my thoughts... there is no
better way than writing.

Question #2: pretty sure very few people read my blog... some friends, etc
(blog here: jonpauluritis.com)

------
billconan
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19891702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19891702)

